# Scroll Translation and your religion



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2006)

First of all, have you read any of the supplemental texts allegedly intended to be holy writings but excluded and hidden from biblical assembly and publication?

Second of all, has this changed your perception of major religious figures, the tenets of traditional organized religion and/or politics?


----------



## Brother John (Oct 20, 2006)

> have you read any of the supplemental texts allegedly intended to be holy writings but excluded and hidden from biblical assembly and publication?


Yes I have, many. Some more than twice.
I don't know about any being hidden. The Great Library of Alexandria had many, before it burnt (a couple of times). Many of the great libraries and 'universities' if you will of the middle ages had them too. BUT: The ones that the church formally endorsed did benefit from the mass production that only the church could fund.



> Second of all, has this changed your perception of major religious figures, the tenets of traditional organized religion and/or politics?


Changed my view of religious figures?
No. Many pseudogripipha have dubious authors/authority on their subjects. MANY obviously written MUCH MUCH later than other more authoritative texts.
But I'd say that some challenged it, which is good. Many gave information that rounded out the picture....which is very good.
Changed politics??
No.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 20, 2006)

What about the stuff thats actualy in the bible.The word for God {Elohim} is always plural. Pre-monotheism or evidence of the trinity; either way its totaly fun to consider.
Sean


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 23, 2006)

First question. Sadly not. I still intend to though. But, if I could transform into a shadow, I'd love sneaking into the Vatican's secret library and spend 5 years there consuming the forbidden apple - so to speak. Many things hidden there - else it would not be secret.

Second question. Yes. I have changed my opinion of main stream religious figures (to lesser and greater extent) and the tennets of traditional religion (to greater extent). My belief system has also changed, becoming assimilative. Not due to scroll reading though.

Changed politics: No. (Bit of a dirty business, IMHO.)

May I ask why you have posed these questions?

Peace 
Dave


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 24, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> First of all, have you read any of the supplemental texts allegedly intended to be holy writings but excluded and hidden from biblical assembly and publication?


 
Yes.



shesulsa said:


> Second of all, has this changed your perception of major religious figures, the tenets of traditional organized religion and/or politics?



Yes.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> First of all, have you read any of the supplemental texts allegedly intended to be holy writings but excluded and hidden from biblical assembly and publication?
> 
> Second of all, has this changed your perception of major religious figures, the tenets of traditional organized religion and/or politics?



Yes and yes!  A further note, there are even instances in the modern texts where the things were what I believe to be intentionally altered from the original texts to appease the powers that were and or the masses of followers.  Often to either include or exclude for wealth and power.

So yes, it has significantly altered my view point regarding modern religions and their beliefs.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 24, 2006)

May I ask what scroll translation publications you folks have read?


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 24, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> May I ask what scroll translation publications you folks have read?


 
The Gnostic Society Library contains English translations of pretty much every non-canonical text in existence. 

Behold the beauty of the Information Age.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> May I ask what scroll translation publications you folks have read?



I have not read them in detail, moreso in abstracts and 3rd party research.  I apologize for not being specific.


----------

